# Casei Bifidus Acidophilus yogurt starter



## irishangel (Nov 30, 2007)

I was really excited today when I seen that my local health food store had yogurt starter but after reading the package it said that I would need to make it with a yogurt maker. I asked the sales lady if I actually had to use a yogurt maker and she said no. So my question is if anyone has ever used this product without a yogurt maker or knows if it would still work without it. 
Here is the website:
http://www.lyo-san.ca/english/yogourmet.html#sechee


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

All a yogurt maker does is to keep the cultured milk at a certain temperature. I use the bread proofing setting on my oven during the incubation period. Some people put their jars of innoculated milk in a styrofoam cooler after wrapping towels around the jars to keep the milk at the right temp.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

linn said:


> All a yogurt maker does is to keep the cultured milk at a certain temperature. I use the bread proofing setting on my oven during the incubation period. Some people put their jars of innoculated milk in a styrofoam cooler after wrapping towels around the jars to keep the milk at the right temp.


If you read the link provided, you will learn the yogurt maker recommended to make this product raises the temperature from 73*F to 112*F. My yogurt maker does not do this. I have a non electric maker.

I have used yogourmet's dried yogurt cultures, but not the culture mentioned in the OP. I suspect you need the recommended yogurt maker to achieve the best results.

I have come to solely use the dried yogurt cultures sold through yogotherm.
http://www.abiasa.com/siteYogotherm/en/productos_a.html. I am really happy with the resulting yogurt.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

My advice was freely given, take it or leave it. Before I spent money on an electric yogurt maker, I would certainly try some of the methods below. Ofcourse, I am not an expert, so take my advice with a grain of salt. :lookout:



With a thermos
Almost fill a thermos bottle (preferably widemouthed) with milk heated to 100 degrees F. Add 2 tablespoons of plain yogurt and mix thoroughly. Put the lid on and wrap the thermos in two or three terry towels. Set it in a warm, draft-free place overnight. 

In an oven
Pour 1 quart of milk into a casserole dish and add 3 tablespoons of plain yogurt. Stir well and cover the casserole. Place in a warm (100 degree F.) oven with the heat off. Let it sit overnight. 

On a heating pad
Mix 1 quart of milk and 3 tablespoons of plain yogurt. Set an electric heating pad at medium temperature and place in the bottom of a cardboard box with a lid. (A large shoebox works well.) Fill small plastic containers with the milk-yogurt mixture; put on the lids. Wrap a heating pad around the containers, then cover with towels to fill the box and let sit, undisturbed, for 5 to 6 hours. 

In the sun
Pour 1 quart warmed milk into a glass-lidded bowl or casserole. Add 3 tablespoons plain yogurt and cover with the glass lid or a clear glass pie pan. Place in the sun on a warm (not too hot) summer day and let sit 4 to 5 hours. Watch it to make sure it is not shaded as the sun moves. 

On the back of a wood-stove
Many grandmothers made clabber by setting a bowl of freshly drawn milk on the back of the stove after supper. Make yogurt this way by adding 1 cup starter to 2 quarts milk and let it sit, loosely covered with a dish towel, on the back of the cooling wood range overnight. 

In a crockpot
Preheat a crockpot on low for about 15 minutes, until it feels very warm to the fingertips. Put covered containers of yogurt mixture into the Crock-Pot, cover it, and turn off the heat. At 35- to 45-minutes intervals, heat the Crock-Pot on low for 10 to 15 minutes.


 Milking cows, making cheese and yogurt and doing the chores for close to forty years.::cow:


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i made bifidus from store bought in my oven on the keep warm 100 degree setting, set up in 2 hours not a problem


----------



## irishangel (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I'm going to see if I can return it to the health food store. I don't want to chance it not working out and wasting the culture and milk. I bought some plain yogurt to try as a starter but I'm not sure if it is the right kind. It's called Danone Naturalia plain yogurt and says that it contains only natural ingredients. On the ingredients list it says that it has active bacterial cultures...does it matter that it doesn't state which cultures are in it?


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I think you are making a wise move. Yes, start with some regular yogurt culture. What to look for is "active cultures" and you have done that. No it doesn't really matter that the container does not state which culture it is. It is only one batch of yogurt, maybe in time you can learn which bacterial culture it is. Linn recommended some excellent incubating techniques. Good luck, homemade yogurt is the BEST!


----------

